# Sevin's "new" active ingredient



## LHP_Grass (Jun 19, 2020)

I know it hasn't been carbaryl for a few years, but I don't see much info on effectiveness of old vs new formulation... anyone know how zeta-cypermethrin compares to carbaryl for grubs/chinch bugs/sod webworms?


----------

